# stupid question time..



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

is there a "spincast " salt water fly buildiing kit.

the wife wont try fly rods and just loves her Zebco and will fish at the mere mention of "lets go" fishing but all she uses is dead shrimp and i thought ( ya right) that she might like to try and make some salt water flys that she could use with her spincast rig?

any suggestions , anyone ?


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

I have seen someone use a weight (1/4 oz or so depending on water conditions) about 6" to a foot above a fly on conventional tackle...if that helps.


----------



## wcvickers (Aug 26, 2005)

I think they're called "jigs"


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

use the small clear tapered casting bubbles and a length of leader under it to the fly, works very well.....


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

THe best way to get her "hooked" so to speak is to let her use her spincast rod when sight fishing. When the time comes that the fish are too spooked by either a plastic shrimptail or dead shrimp. Use your talents with a fly rod show her how a fly will excite the fish into biting rather than spooking them. Hopefully you can do this with a popper.. seeing a red crash a popper will get the adrelain going. I remember when my honey stalked her first pod of tailing fish.. WOOO hoooo and good luck keep us posted and do not pressure her.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

2nd what C/O and Cheetah said. Good luck getting her hooked! My wife is interested just because she says the casting part (Rhythmic motion) looks relaxing. Smart woman huh?


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

What I did for my nephew was to mount an ultra lite spinning reel on a fly rod with 6lb line. The put a LARGE popper and a dropper line of ~12" with a small clouser or Crazy charlie. This worked well enough for him to cast about 30-40' . The tailing red's really like the dropper fly. Another rig I used was two clousers, one heavy at the end of the line and another lighter one up about 12" . Onces they get the feel of a large fish on the lite rod they will be hooked. 
At that point offer to buy your wife some casting lessons from an instructor. Spouses should NEVER try to teach each other anything. The Orvis store in Houston has some good cating instructors.


P.S. use a 15lb leader (6") or the specs will cut the 6lb line.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

A small weighted popping cork or top water with only a single hook and dropper works well. A wiggle jig with a piece of shrimp or gulp works well and is a good transition from bait.

Wait till your on fish or in a situation when the fly combo will out fish bait like the others said and she'll be hooked.

Just not having to deal with hard heads may encourage the switch.

Then there is watching "A River Runs through It" after a good meal and your favorite beverage, if she is a Brad Pitt fan. That film converted alot of people to the long rod.


----------

